# Favorite Pike Lure



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

white buctail


----------



## davido (Feb 2, 2009)

Crayfish Trapper said:


> 5 of diamonds!!!


Ding Ding Ding


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Black and blue swim jig with black and blue speck flapper


----------



## TapiolaFisherman (May 2, 2013)

Gold and black swim baits (Preferably Grubs) hooked up to a heavy weight jig.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

2SloSHO said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0wTwSmUPNEc&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> Pike arent picky when it comes to lure choice lol but I favor the yellow spinbait.
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Lol
Sweet, wifes got a ton pike baits now!


----------



## schmidmike (Nov 2, 2012)

I caught my first pike yesterday on a smaller grub jig, does anyone else use soft plastic jigs successfully? It seems like just about the only thing that I could effectively present with how weedy and nasty the water was where I was fishing.


----------



## luckyman11 (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't keep em off rapalas cracklin rap....fire tiger but doesn't seem to matter


----------



## bassburner (Jan 6, 2011)

Anything u throw in the water.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dogfish17 (May 18, 2012)

Perch colored xrap. If I am going for just big boys the glide rap.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

schmidmike said:


> I caught my first pike yesterday on a smaller grub jig, does anyone else use soft plastic jigs successfully? It seems like just about the only thing that I could effectively present with how weedy and nasty the water was where I was fishing.


Grubs on a small jig work for me. Best color for me seems to be pearl white.


----------



## Salmonslayer24 (Aug 16, 2011)

white and red spinner bait. double willow blades with purple mister twister trailer on hook. Works greaT for musky too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

They always hit my chartreuse crawler harnesses in May.


----------



## itsagr8day4fishing (Sep 29, 2011)

#5 Mepps bucktail in yellow. Chrome blade.


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

SUPER spook.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## flytiedan (Mar 21, 2011)

Also used to reel spoons across the top in the yoop. Tricky being consistent but once you have it down can be pretty productive. Plus you dont have to switch rods or retie to go from sub to top. Walkin the dog 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

5" - 6" Sucker minnows floated under a bobber.


----------



## SWMbruiser (Jan 25, 2012)

Rapala JSR-7 red crawdad


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

I like trolling lipless cranks a lot. Any speed as long as its fast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bluegill_Bass_Basher (Feb 4, 2013)

Zara spook all the way


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TCJim (Dec 13, 2012)

4" pearl tube silver fleck with erratic retrieve. cant keep em off when im bass fishing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDfisher70 (May 17, 2012)

Red/White spoons and X-rap in any color.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Buck tail spinner


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Pikekiller (Jan 5, 2013)

Mepps #5 and Blue Fox spinners. 


http://bownarrows.blogspot.com/2010/04/mepps-and-blue-fox-best-northern-pike.html


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

HJ 13
Super Spook

Love it when they hit the top water!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Northwood lures (Jan 23, 2013)

yooperguy2003 said:


> Dardevle spoons... Red and white originals!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


These right here ^^


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

Any top water next to a log or tree root system on a river. Otherwise a fuzzy grub is a worthless bait yet I reeled in a 46 incher on one when I was 14. Craziest fight ever!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big_Fisherman (Oct 2, 2010)

A white Bomber Model A is my favorite pike lure, but a three inch bluegill under a slip bobber is a close second.


----------

